# Stuart Turner Compressor



## BS_Texan (Sep 28, 2020)

I was rummaging through my father's old files and found these plans. I have the actual compressor too, it has been sitting on a shelf for about 25 years at my house, and another 30 at his house. Age and health are getting to me.... so, I'm gathering information on how to assess and disposition all manners of "stuff". The print is date Jan 1957 (issue date). I think we may have other info, i am continuing to look for that. 
I'd appreciate comments on what to do with it. i.e. sell, donate, whateveer
Thanks.
Bill


----------



## Charles Lamont (Sep 29, 2020)

The Stuart compressor is a quite rare item, as it is a long time since castings were last available. Cleaned up, it should be snapped up on Ebay, where ST stuff generally fetches a lot.


----------



## BS_Texan (Sep 29, 2020)

Thank you for your comments. I am still looking for additional information. I wanted to add some pictures of the compressor for all to see. Just remember that this is the "as-is" condition. It has been on a shelf in a garage for at least 50 years. It still turns, and if you put your finger over the output fitting it still pumps air. I do not see any markings or identifications on it. When i was very little, my father had a compressor mounted in a 1950's pickup engine compartment. I remember he could attach a belt to the generator pulley and run the compressor to fill a small WWII surplus aircraft oxygen bottle. I do not know if this is that air compressor, but i suspect it is.


----------



## BS_Texan (Sep 29, 2020)

attached a series of images of the compressor....


----------



## miss_emma_jade (Sep 30, 2020)

scan the drawings or get them scanned, get them touched up, and bung them on the internet with a 10 dollar download fee. build a steam engine for the compressor.


----------



## JKAG (Nov 9, 2020)

HI, please get in touch with me as I just purchased a set of castings for the compressor and I hope to build it to go with the Sirius I built.    Please e-mail as I don't spend a lot of time on this forum.   [email protected]      Thanks


----------



## miss_emma_jade (Nov 10, 2020)

JKAG said:


> HI, please get in touch with me as I just purchased a set of castings for the compressor and I hope to build it to go with the Sirius I built.    Please e-mail as I don't spend a lot of time on this forum.   [email protected]      Thanks
> View attachment 120729


did you get that set of ebay? with the chipped cooling fin? if so i apologise for running it up.


----------



## gunner312 (Nov 10, 2020)

BS_Texan said:


> I was rummaging through my father's old files and found these plans. I have the actual compressor too, it has been sitting on a shelf for about 25 years at my house, and another 30 at his house. Age and health are getting to me.... so, I'm gathering information on how to assess and disposition all manners of "stuff". The print is date Jan 1957 (issue date). I think we may have other info, i am continuing to look for that.
> I'd appreciate comments on what to do with it. i.e. sell, donate, whateveer
> Thanks.
> Bill


I would love to have a legible copy of the prints for this compressor. I'd like to do as your dad did and mount under the hood of my truck. 

Semper Fidleis

Jim Wright


----------



## davidyat (Nov 11, 2020)

*Gunner, here on Veteran's Day, thank you for your service.*


----------



## JKAG (Nov 11, 2020)

Miss Emma     Yes, I bought that set off ebay.  No problem as I feel I still got a good deal.

Jim, attached is the pdf Bill sent me.  I selected the poster print option in Acrobat and ended up with a 22 x 36 print (8 pages).  Good legibility.


----------



## gunner312 (Nov 11, 2020)

Thank you, This is a MUCH better copy. I appreciate it.

Jim Wright
SSgt (Ret)


----------



## JKAG (Nov 11, 2020)

De nada, but Bill (BS Texan) is the one who deserves the thanks


----------



## fcheslop (Dec 9, 2020)

A cleaned up version .Kindly done by Ian alias Circlip


----------



## James Barker (Dec 14, 2020)

Well done Circlip!! And Thank you for all your efforts in cleaning up the drawings. By doing so, you made the file a good 60% smaller.


----------



## Mike Ginn (Dec 15, 2020)

Very impressive Circlip.  Got to ask the question - which s/w tools did you use to clean up the drawing?


----------



## BS_Texan (Dec 15, 2020)

Agree, very impressive cleanup of the drawing!


----------



## Circlip (Dec 15, 2020)

Tried to get an address to post the PDF anonymously (Circlip is my avatar name on all forums I post on) via management, that seemed to fall on deaf ears? Remembered Fraser from past contact and he kindly posted on here for me. Wasn't going to subscribe but had to reply direct, so, hey ho.
 Life time employment in full size Ingineering and me late Dad pre determined my interest in "Toys" not only in the hard stuff but also Balsa, Ply Glass Fibre etc.. Was introduced to Acad after about twenty six years drawing with graphite and ink, What a revelation. After a forced retirement due to couple of M I s, picked up on a couple of threads on RC Group forum, saving old toy aeroplane plans, cleaning and rescaling to full size and was gifted a copy of "Photoshop 7" by a mate in Michigan, Yes, I know it's a Graphics program(me) but as you can see, it doesn't do too bad?
 At present, responsible for about 2500 Toy A/C plans on "Outerzone", another Bradfordians site for free downloads. The hook was the "High Res" copy posted above, urgg, what a mess. BUT, as they say in the awards, had it not been for the kind efforts of others in this thread, I couldn't have done it. The ONLY reward necessary is that someone will (despite the oddities of an old English design), be able to reproduce it a bit easier, and we've saved it dropping into obscurity.
 Best regards Ian.

  PS., sorry if I've screwed up (Not Members of this site), the cash cow of SOME on fleebay.


----------



## JKAG (Dec 15, 2020)

Circlip

Thank you.  This will be a big help when I start on the compressor


----------



## Steamchick (Dec 16, 2020)

Last one I saw on Ebay went for about £150 - ish I think (memory imperfect). I can't see the sizes on your drawing, but I guess that it is the "Sun-sized" one from the adjacent keyboard? The Sun engine of the same size (3/4" bore and stroke) goes for £200 or thereabouts if tidy. The compressor is like a Sun engine  up to the cylinder head. (Block, crank, con-rods, pistons). - In 20+ years I have only ever seen 2 on Ebay so it is a rare beast! (but there are half a dozen or more working steam engines every year). Just make sure it turns freely... A rusty solid engine is worth scrap iron value. - But a bit of TLC can convert some scrap from zero to $200...
If however it is a larger compressor based on the Sirius engine, then it is a very rare beast - I have never seen one.
Ebay is best - start the Auction at $100 + postage and the sky is the limit!
K2


----------



## Steamchick (Dec 16, 2020)

Possibly I am wrong... I quoted the Sun engine as 3/4" bore and stroke. This compressor is 1" bore and stroke - so I'm probably wrong with my comparison, or Sun sizes?
Sorry,
K2


----------



## JKAG (Dec 16, 2020)

The compressor is the same size as my Sirius


----------



## Steamchick (Dec 17, 2020)

Wow! I haven't seen one of those before. (I have been a bit curious about these  Stuart models for more than 20 years - since I made my Sun engine). Must be as rare as rocking-horse doo dah!
Thanks for info.
K2


----------



## johnmcc69 (Dec 21, 2020)

Did Stuart provide any assembly drawings or materials list with the kits?
 I'm creating the compressor in CAD for "something to keep me busy" & would like to know some more details. (I'm working off the drawings posted here)

 John


----------



## grahamgollar (Dec 22, 2020)

I also wondered if there was a sheet #2 to the Stuart drawing as I can't see how this design would function without combined suction/delivery valves.

G


----------



## CaneSelvatico (Dec 22, 2020)

Probably there was a more "sketched" assembly drawing as with Stuart current kits. 
About the valves, it has only a delivery valve (12) in the head and the intake is through a port between the cylinders, uncovered at the bottom of the stroke


----------



## johnmcc69 (Dec 24, 2020)

With the pictures, info & drawings posted in this thread, I put these assembly drawings together. I'm a little unclear about some of the materials used, so I kind of used familiar materials.

 Hope it helps.

 Merry Christmas!

 John


----------



## crueby (Dec 24, 2020)

Great plans John!


----------



## BS_Texan (Dec 25, 2020)

Very impressive! 
I have not found any additional information in my fathers files about the compressor... 
I am very impressed with the work everyone is doing with the small amount of information and pictures that have been provided. Since I have an old compressor (the one seen in the pictures of this thread), I was wondering if any additional pictures would be helpful. Or perhaps a tear down, clean up, measurement, detail photos, and re-assembly would be in order.  
Eventually, I will be cleaning the compressor I have (to some extent) for evaluation and possible sale. The objective being to assess the condition and appropriately disposition estate items. In my retirement dreams I had hoped to attend events and travel (to Oshkosh, WI and the EAA Airshow for example) and one of the shows related to HMEM would have been fun. But health, family, and finances have preempted  those plans...


----------



## Circlip (Dec 25, 2020)

With apologies to johnmcc69, for them as aren't bothered with colours and value the file space :-


  Regards Ian.


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi Circlip! We are still in the land of the living( or nearly)
OK,  I would have thought that almost any 4 stroke  single or double  it of kit would work.

I'm still on an ancient( very ancient) BEN Handispray and the obvious tyre/tire  plug in to 12 volt battery/ DC source would work OK. 
Eve more yonks ago I had one of these gadgets that replaced a conventional sparking plug and seemed to be a vibrating ball bearing affair.

Well, it did work- in fact I sprayed the damaged door on my old Mini Cooper ( 1963 vintage) with it.

The gun( I'm not joking was an old scent spray bit  fastened onto a screw top tin that had contained cellulose paint.  The control was my thumb over a hole in the brass bit of the airline.
It wasn't very elegant but it was better than the Flit gun- ex The Meta; Box Co,

Best Wishes

Norman


----------



## Circlip (Dec 26, 2020)

Hiya Stormin, yes still stealing others air, keep reading your ramblings.

  Best wishes for yourself and all the members on the forum and hope for a better and free New Year.

    Regards  Ian.


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks Ian
Last time we  spoke, you were in Wensleydale. Now Bradford?
Half of my lot are in Alwoodley, 
Best Wishes for a Better New Year
Regards

Norman


----------



## Wayne j (Jan 24, 2021)

miss_emma_jade said:


> did you get that set of ebay? with the chipped cooling fin? if so i apologise for running it up.


Could I ask how much that set of castings went for on EBay? I have just acquired a set but not really my thing so I may sell them. Thanks

wayne


----------



## JKAG (Jan 25, 2021)

I paid $157 + shipping but the listing was titled incorrectly so I got a good deal.

BTW, it looks like you could be missing some pieces


----------



## Charles Lamont (Jan 25, 2021)

A scruffy ST compressor just sold on Ebay for over £300.









						stuart turner compressor, turns over fine but will need checking over and paint.  | eBay
					

stuart turner compressor, turns over fine but will need checking over and paint.. Condition is "Used". Dispatched with Royal Mail 2nd Class.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Wayne j (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks for the info! Don’t know what I’m doing with it yet. Maybe sell. Yes missing a few parts but I think all the main parts are there. East can be made no problems.

wayne


----------

